# Francois Legault is now officialy Prime Minister of Quebec



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

It happened less than a minute ago
it's now official, he's Prime Minister


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2018)

I suppose no one here cares.

However, I guess it's good to have gotten rid of the corrupted Liberal party.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I suppose no one here cares.
> 
> However, I guess it's good to have gotten rid of the corrupted Liberal party.


hell yea 
I'm impatient to see how Legault will turn out


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

For those who don't understand the hype for Quebecois about getting a new Prime Minister
it's because that for the past 50 years, there was 2 kind of peoples only : 
federalists (who voted Liberal Party)
souverainists (who voted Quebecois Party)

Now, with that new party (Coalition Avenir Quebec AKA CAQ)
We now have that new option : Changing
This party is mainly about economics
This party was founded in 2011, so it's very new
Except maybe for the Prime Minister, most of them are new at the assembly (2nd mandate or so)
But as a government, it's the very first time for CAQ and Legault


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

From what I have read he is still okay with a lot of immigrants coming into the country. I can't agree with that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> From what I have read he is still okay with a lot of immigrants coming into the country. I can't agree with that.


what do you mean?
not sure to udnerstand, do you mean you are against immigration?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what do you mean?
> not sure to udnerstand, do you mean you are against immigration?


I am. I'm talking about from Europe, Asia, Africa, anywhere. We don't need more people.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I am. I'm talking about from Europe, Asia, Africa, anywhere. We don't need more people.


you know that Canada was built by immigrants, right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

pretty sure its the same with USA


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2018)

If it is not too much to ask, can I get a summary of his and that party policies?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> If it is not too much to ask, can I get a summary of his and that party policies?


I had a quick look before
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-some-chilling.498092/#post-7862467

Assuming it has not changed since then I went with "stealth independence" as my assessment there -- as mentioned a lot of Quebec politics revolves around independence (as most places with a narrow referendum tend to find themselves do, and this was one of the closest in history).

Also relevant


----------

